# GTK / German Army



## PzBrig15 (5 Feb 2006)

The german Army will get  the GTK/BOXER vehicle.
It is also in the class between the MOWAG .

who is better for the future ???

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y189/FrankBaunach/GTK-BOXERErprobung2005Bild5.jpg
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y189/FrankBaunach/GTK-BOXERErprobung2005Bild6.jpg
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y189/FrankBaunach/GTK-BOXERErprobung2005Bild7.jpg
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y189/FrankBaunach/GTK-BOXERErprobungWTD-1.jpg
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y189/FrankBaunach/GTK-BOXERErprobung2005Bild4.jpg
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y189/FrankBaunach/GTK-BOXERErprobungWTD-5.jpg


----------



## solidarnosc (5 Feb 2006)

The Dutch have yet to take a decision. The latest I read is that the "cost per unit" are considered to high by Dutch ministry of defence "considering the amount of money they 've already put in the project." Before march 1 they will make a decision if they will continue with this project or not. They are already thinking about alternatives, probably AMV, Piranha IV or VBCI. I have read that they are thinking about a "wheeled variant" of the CV90 whatever that supposed to be. 

I thin it would be a big blow for Duch mod if they would have to step out of the project because they invested a lot of economic and political capital in it. 


http://www.mindef.nl/actueel/parlement/kamerbrieven/2005/4/20051216_grootpantserwielvoertuig.aspx


----------



## Koenigsegg (6 Feb 2006)

Here's a question...

what do the x's represent?  Is the poll locked, or is there supposed to be understandable text beside each selection?
I happen to be confuzzled...
Any clarification would be appreciated.

"There are no stupid questions...Only stupid people"  I may just be one of the people.


----------



## Cabose (7 Feb 2006)

Koenigsegg said:
			
		

> Here's a question...
> 
> what do the x's represent?  Is the poll locked, or is there supposed to be understandable text beside each selection?
> I happen to be confuzzled...
> ...


Well if you are one of those people then I must be one to because I am so confused


----------



## geo (7 Feb 2006)

I look at that thing and 
based on a quick look....
Looks like a STRYKER


----------

